# Sausage & Spinach bread again.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Having company tomorrow. My cousin is coming from Pa.
She loves my anchovy and bread stuffed peppers...
So I made them. As long as the oven was going to be cooking :smile:
I made a sausage, pepperoni, & spinach bread, with grading
cheese and mozzarella...

I also made an easy peesey peach cake.

Tomorrow, I’ll make baked Brie, while I’m heating up the
peppers and bread...

chefs note...I know I posted the spinach sausage bread before...
This is for the newbies. :smile:
So easy to make, and such a big hit. :thumbsup:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> chefs note...I know I posted the spinach sausage bread before...
> This is for the newbies. :smile:
> So easy to make, and such a big hit. :thumbsup:


Yes, several times I think, but OK it looks great. I was going to give you a







but decided not to.


----------

